# boot gentoo without a keyboard

## rrb_luke

Hello to all,

I am using my gentoo box remotely via SSH and therefore I need no local keyboard at all. The BIOS doesn't complain about the fact that no keyboard is present, but the kernel hangs during booting shortly after the pci section. I already tried the "noacpi" boot option, but without success.

Does anybody know how to keep the kernel from checking for a keyboard at boot time?

regards,

Luke

----------

## /carlito

 *rrb_luke wrote:*   

> Hello to all,
> 
> I am using my gentoo box remotely via SSH and therefore I need no local keyboard at all. The BIOS doesn't complain about the fact that no keyboard is present, but the kernel hangs during booting shortly after the pci section. I already tried the "noacpi" boot option, but without success.
> 
> Does anybody know how to keep the kernel from checking for a keyboard at boot time?
> ...

 

Have you tried compiling the kernel with keyboard as a module? Maybe that could be an option. And whenever you need a local keyboard, you can just modprobe for it...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rrb_luke,

I have several boxes running like this. The kernels all put out a message about no keyboard detected and continue the boot.

Are you sure its the missing keyboard thats the problem?

----------

## decay

just go into the bios ... @ basic settings (first menu item) and search for an entry called (halt on:) or somethig like that ... and set it on No errors .. you curently might have it on All Errors or on Keyboard Only

----------

## rrb_luke

the kernel only halts during boot with no keyboard attached - i think i shall try to compile the keyboard support as a module

----------

## rrb_luke

it didn't work with the keyboard support as module either. the kernel halts at the same position, after detecting the PS/2 mouse port and the tty's

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rrb_luke,

Describe your hardware, in particular your motherboard type.

----------

## evader

Try acpi=off instead of noacpi.

----------

## rrb_luke

My motherboard is a MSI K7T266 Pro2 with a PS/2 keyboard attached to it.

could it be that the kernel probes for the keyboard via the serial driver at ttyS00 and S01 ? because this is the last message printed to the screen.

P.S.: pci=noacpi didn't change anything

regards,

Luke

----------

## /carlito

Please post your dmesg + kernel config.

----------

